# General > Gardening >  Gardener wanted

## Fran

Looking for a gardener for small wick garden, weeding. £6 per hour

----------


## Fran

HELP.................I'm still looking. Its a small garden, no grass cutting, just a bit of weeding under the window and trim the plant growing all over the front door. I had a man come around to look today aND HE WANTED £60!!!!!

----------


## 111heather

have pm you £60 very steep

----------


## silverfox57

> HELP.................I'm still looking. Its a small garden, no grass cutting, just a bit of weeding under the window and trim the plant growing all over the front door. I had a man come around to look today aND HE WANTED £60!!!!!


 he must have been a ex bank manager,looking for a job ::

----------


## Fran

i have been let down again, waiting for weeks for someone who didnt turn up. Urgently needing a gardener now to weed small garden aND TRIM BUSH OVER THE FRONT DOOR.

----------


## porshiepoo

Personally I don't think that was steep.  :: 
£6 an hour is all well and good but if there's just an hours work there it wouldn't even cover the cost of diesel, plus I assume the hour would start from the moment they're on site? So that makes the £6 for an hours work even worse if they've had a 15 minute journey there and back.
And what if it only takes 30 minutes? Do you just pay £3? Sorry, but I don't think anyone would be willing to do that.
The thing is if you pay someone to do this work then you have to take into account their costs that they have to pay out.

I sincerely hope you get the help you need but I have a feeling you may have to increase what you're willing to pay.

----------


## Torvaig

> Personally I don't think that was steep. 
> £6 an hour is all well and good but if there's just an hours work there it wouldn't even cover the cost of diesel, plus I assume the hour would start from the moment they're on site? So that makes the £6 for an hours work even worse if they've had a 15 minute journey there and back.
> And what if it only takes 30 minutes? Do you just pay £3? Sorry, but I don't think anyone would be willing to do that.
> The thing is if you pay someone to do this work then you have to take into account their costs that they have to pay out.
> 
> I sincerely hope you get the help you need but I have a feeling you may have to increase what you're willing to pay.


It was £60 they were asking; I don't know personally how much physical work the job entails and how long it will take.....

----------


## Bad Manners

> HELP.................I'm still looking. Its a small garden, no grass cutting, just a bit of weeding under the window and trim the plant growing all over the front door. I had a man come around to look today aND HE WANTED £60!!!!!


I think £6 per hour is fine for an hourly rate but you dont state how many hours. As others have said you have to take into account the travelling etc.
If you are looking for a gardener on a regular basis it would IMO to state the number of hours expected to work the frequency required.
If you dont want a regular gardener then you would have to get a one off price and if this is the case £60 may not be unreasonable for a self employed gardener.
Hope you can resolve your problem soon

----------


## dragonfly

I think Fran is just wanting someone/anyone to help her to get her small garden into shape and in return she is willing to pay them £6/hr for their time/effort I ead it that she was just looking for someone who can lend a hand

----------


## Bad Manners

> I think Fran is just wanting someone/anyone to help her to get her small garden into shape and in return she is willing to pay them £6/hr for their time/effort - some of the replies here are quite harsh (well the way I read them they were) for somebody looking for someone who can lend a hand


 If you are refering to my previous post it is not harsh it  is offering an explanation for the lack of responce to her posting when people read the posting fran placed it leaves a lot of questions unanswered.
It is meant in the spirit of constructive critisism not harsh. In deed I hope with clarification fran will find someone soon.

----------


## dragonfly

no Bad Manners and when I read it back I was the one sounding harsh!!  the written word is not an easy method to convey meaning. _<goes and hunts for a chill pill>_

----------


## 111heather

fran i have pm you

----------


## dirdyweeker

> Looking for a gardener for small wick garden, weeding. £6 per hour



'poppet' has given you a phone number in your request on the recommendations page.
Hope this one is lucky for you Fran.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I haven't been around for a while - sorry. The simple fact of life is that you won't get a gardener for £6 per hour. You will get one of those "handymen" who pretend to be able to do anything, and leave you with a worse mess than you had to begin with.

Basically, it is your choice. Pay peanuts for a monkey, or hire expertise. Gardening is a skill, just like a mason or a carpenter. You pay for what you get.

An experienced, qualified gardener will cost you at least £12 an hour plus travelling time, and rightly so. But you will get a proper job done.

----------


## achavar

Are you still looking for a Gardener?

----------


## Anji

Poor Fran!  You find everything - apart from the one thing you are looking for.  I hope you get a gardener soon.

----------


## Fran

I wouldnt pay £12 an hour for a gardener as I dont want the garden landscaped.!! I would do it myself in an hour if i was fit. It is a very small garden just needs weeding, no grass cutting, and some trimming of a bush, thats all. I tried all summer to get a gardener , and when i finally got one he didnt arrive. I suppose its an odd job man iI'm  looking for.

----------


## jings00

i dinna live in wick, else i would do the blimmin thing masel for nothing, and i amny a gardener.
jeezo, no neighbourly people there, just to lend a hand????

----------


## alistair harper

> Looking for a gardener for small wick garden, weeding. £6 per hour


Fran
I will do it for £25 & cup of tea, on saturday or sunday 

pm me if this is ok

----------


## Anji

> Fran
> I will do it for £25 & cup of tea, on saturday or sunday 
> 
> pm me if this is ok


Hooray, at last!  
Fran, let us know if he fails to turn up and we'll make his life a misery.

----------


## Torvaig

Do not make the tea until he is finished and make sure he cleans his wellies before you let him in!  ::

----------


## alistair harper

Hi Folks
Saturday&sunday came and gone no word from fran me thinks she does not want her garden done ah well i did offer.

----------


## poppett

My OH had a similar access problem last year.

At least you tried to do the good citizen Alistair.

----------


## Fran

> Hi Folks
> Saturday&sunday came and gone no word from fran me thinks she does not want her garden done ah well i did offer.


Sorry Alistair, i wasn't on here to read your message as i certainly would have replied. As I said earlier I wouldn't pay £12 per hour for the lsmall amount of  work in my garden so i wouldnt pay the £25, sorry,It  is only the small bit under the window, no grasscutting and maybe trimming a climbing bush, wouldn;t ake more than an hour.
I have been given some telephone numbers and will phone them. Hopefully my knee will be better by spring and i will be able to bend my knee and do it myself, thanks to you all for replies.

----------


## laguna2

Just a suggestion .......................................

Do the Scouts still do "Bob a Job"?  If so why not wait until then and offer the work ... you can then pay what you consider to be a fair rate for the job.

----------


## laguna2

Hm guess this suggestion is a no no too!

----------


## poppett

On March 1st 1999 the Independent newspaper reported that bob-a-job week was being abolished because of the threat of abuse.

Sadly a sign of the times we live in.

I am surprised some enterprising person has not started doing one off odd jobs for people.

What about the folks doing Community service?   They used to have gardening squads.   Might be worth asking social work department.

----------


## Fran

I got an injection in my knee today from the orthoepedic surgeon . It should last a few months, once it sinks in,  and I will be able to bend my knee  so I should be able to do it myself.

----------


## Fran

Thought I would let you know that a VERY NICE MAN CAME AROUND and did my garden, cut down the plants round the front door arch, cut another bush and did some weeding and put it all in the wheelie bin,, and did not charge as much as any of you had suggested. i am very grateful to him. He was here for an hour.
All I need now is a gardener every now and again to kep it tidy.
Thank you all for your replies and comments.

----------


## poppett

Hi Fran,

Hopefully the very nice man will keep in touch and keep your garden tidy for you.   Glad you got sorted out eventually.

Hope the knee is improving day by day.

----------


## jings00

glad to hear you got someone.
pat on the back to the nice man!

----------


## gardeninginagale

[quote=Fran;480356]I wouldnt pay £12 an hour for a gardener

Quite right! That is your choice. If your ceiling collapsed because your water tank leaked, you wouldn't get a plumber for less than £25 an hour. If your roof tiles blew off in a gale, you wouldn't get a builder for less than £20 an hour.

So a gardener has no respect in your eyes.

Actually, your post " I wouldn't pay £12 an hour for a gardener" I find disrespectful and insulting.

----------


## Fran

Oh dear. As I said before, I wasn't looking for a professional gardener, i do not have a massive garden that needs landscaping or hedges to be cut, roses to be pruned etc. In fact I dont even need grass cutting.
I came on here looking for an odd job gardener, not a proffesional, maybe a pensioner who would have liked £12 for a couple of hours work to weed a small bit of garden under my 2 windows, thats all. i have many friends who pay "gardening men" to weed their gardens and cut the grass for £6 per hour.
If I wanted a professional gardener I would have looked up the yellow pages and would have had to pay a lot more. Just as I did when i needed a joiner recently.
I have just noticed your previous thread on here where you say "pay peanuts for a monkey"..many jobs are paid at £6 an hour , even carers, home helps, shop assistants.
You also state that an experienced qualified gardener would be £12 per hour. I am not looking for a qualified gardener.
You also say "so a gardener has no respect in your eyes" which i thought was very rude. All workers of all kinds have my respect. You also said my comment about paying £12 for a gardener was disrespectful and insulting. What nonsense. My post was not aimed at you, and you didnt have to read it.
You are obviously a proffesional gardener and i hope you have lots of jobs, as with your attitude, i certainly wouldnt ask you to do my garden even at £20per hour.

----------


## butterfly

i didna know that you would be charged for the petrol for getting there,wonder how my boss would react if i charged him for the shoe leather for getting to work ::

----------


## gardeninginagale

Fran, you are absolutely right. I was out of order with my previous post, and I apologise. 

If you need your garden tidied up, there are many good and reliable people who will do that within your budget. I think I misinterpreted your original enquiry, and for that I apologise.

My regards
Mike

----------

